# strange noise comes up after a start up...



## EWYL (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi guys, I got a question. I notice that everytime when I start up the vehicle, after it get rolling for like 10 to 15 feet, there is a strange noise coming up from under of the vehicle, it sounds similar to the noise when the ABS is working, but not that noisy and much subtile than that. It's so strange that it will only happen once rite after i start up my vehicle and start rolling around 10 to 15 feet, and it won't comes up again until I trun the iginition off and start it up again half an hour later. The car drives normally and I can't find any things wrong except this, do u guys got any ideas about that? Is there sth wrong on the AWD system, or is it normal when the AWD system start to engage when the vehicle start? By the way,I always put the drive mode in Auto. Sorry for my english.Thanks.:cheers:


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

my car does that and I was told that it always starts in AWD and then changes once it is rolling so it is normal...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ABS self-test sound that is. Very normal and you should get worried if you don't hear it


----------



## EWYL (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks guys! Good to hear that.:jump:


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

Does this sound only occur on AWD models? I've got a FWD myself, and never heard that noise.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Lukasz said:


> Does this sound only occur on AWD models? I've got a FWD myself, and never heard that noise.


ABS is a standard feature on all xtrail models as far as I know, so you should hear it. Listen carefully when you start the car in the morning and reverse or move forward. Turn the radio off.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

It should sound sort of like a short humming sound. You can easily immitate the sound


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

hmmm never noticed it before. I know my ABS does work, but never did notice that sound after startup. I'll need to pay closer attention next time.


----------

